# Room 401



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

http://www.mtv.com/ontv/dyn/room_401/series.jhtml

Has anyone seen the commercial (it is on the link, too) for this show? I see some great ideas just from the commercial I caught. I can't wait to watch this tonight. I'm going to tivo it in case there is anything I want to review.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

> Show summary
> Are you ready to be scared out of your mind?
> 
> Join us in a place where your senses may betray you; a place where reality is not exactly what it seems; a place where you'll question everything you've ever known to be true. Welcome to Room 401.
> ...


Looks good, although the concept looks familiar..kinda like a mix between "Totally Hidden Exteme Magic" (a short lived show where street magicians freaked people out with illusions like the "falling head into hands" trick and reaching through solid glass,etc on the trailer you linked to), and the show "Scare Tactics" where folks are "set-up" by thier friends and they stage various scares with actors to get a shock out of them. I loved both shows, so this one, with more/better effects should be quite good.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I remember those, and they did have some cool stuff. I am really excited about watching this!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

With 4 airings this week, everyone should have a chance to see it..I look forward to this one!
*UPCOMING AIRINGS*


*Tuesday, July 17th*10:00 PM ET/PT on MTV 
*Wednesday, July 18th*12:00 AM ET/PT on MTV 
*Thursday, July 19th*3:30 AM ET/PT on MTV 
*Thursday, July 19th*11:00 PM ET/PT on MTV


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

MTV will probably ruin it but at 8:00 tonight on CBS they have their own show like this called just for laughs. I just wish scaretactics would come back


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I've never heard of Just for Laughs...I can't even find anything on Google about it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Airs Next: ABC at Tuesday 8:00 PM (30 min.) 
Status: New Series Premiered: July 17, 2007 
Show Category: Reality 
Based on the UK series of the same name, Just For Laughs will tickle everyone's funny bone with its hilarious practical jokes, hidden camera pranks, and other creative hijinks.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks IshWitch......I'll be watching! Better get the kiddies to bed early!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Did anyone see it? room 401 I mean..I had to work and I missed it...
[edited] Oh duh....12 AM Wed july 18th...It'll be on again in half an hour as of this post. I hope it's good.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, I saw it, it was Ok. I liked the Peppers Ghost spirit out of the murder victom best. They don't tell the people who are fooled that it's fake, like we're used to seeing. They just leave the situation "dangle", and move on to the next gag. The effects are pulled off well, I think they need more setup though. I'd like to know who is setting up who like in scaretactics, but in this show they never say. It's very weird. I'd watch it again. It's like Scaretactics without the reveal.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I though it was ok.......10 minutes of scaring and 20 minutes of COMMERCIALS *urrrrr* drives me nuts.
Or course, I'll tune in the see the next set of gags.......


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i watched just for laughs and missed 401. Just for laughs made fun of everything and every person it was pretty good.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I agree with the Dr. But the one with the crabs out of the chest... COME ON!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i just saw a little of it, pretty funnny--the guy was freaking on peppers ghost too funny ill watch it again


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

That show creeps me out so bad! It's pretty funny at parts, though.


----------

